# Cars Shipping from Germany



## col4bin (May 8, 2008)

What shipping company or companies does BMW use to ship cars to the US West Coast?


----------



## cer2225 (Apr 25, 2008)

This should help.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=828


----------



## col4bin (May 8, 2008)

cer2225 said:


> This should help.
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=828


thanks. i still cannot figure out how to track my VIN on NYK. I assume that since I live in Colorado my car will go to the West Coast.


----------



## cer2225 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think you need the full VIN not just the last 7 digits. Mine is not on a ship yet so I am not 100% sure but I think thats the case.


----------



## col4bin (May 8, 2008)

I have the full VIN however I cannot figure out how to track on NYK


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

col4bin said:


> I have the full VIN however I cannot figure out how to track on NYK


It´s not trackable, no use trying


----------



## col4bin (May 8, 2008)

I live in CO. Will my car be going to the west coast or east coast or maybe even Texas?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

col4bin said:


> I live in CO. Will my car be going to the west coast or east coast or maybe even Texas?


Texas?:dunno:


----------



## col4bin (May 8, 2008)

I was not sure of the port of galveston was an entry port.

from the port of galveston website:
The Port is located on the upper Texas coast at the mouth of beautiful Galveston Bay, just 30 minutes steaming time from the open sea. This ideal location boasts facilities to handle all types of cargo including Containers, Dry and Liquid Bulk, Breakbulk, RO/RO, Refrigerated and Project Cargoes and Cruise Passengers.

PIER 34 ROLL-ON, ROLL-OFF CARGO TERMINAL
Operator: Wallenius Wilhelmsen Logistics 
***8226; Water depth of 38***8217;
***8226; 44,530 sq. ft. warehouse space
***8226; Truck and rail served


----------



## JT 550i SD (Apr 25, 2005)

*NYK Lines*

NYK Lines to Port Hueneme. BMW West Coast VPC in OXnard about a 1 mile drive form the port.


----------



## col4bin (May 8, 2008)

I guess I am unclear if Colorado cars will go to the west coast or an east coast port.


----------



## Juris335 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Colorado Shippin*

If you ever learn which port, would you let me know? Mine rolls off the production line tomorrow 16 May. I expect it around mid-June in Colorado. Good luck!


----------



## col4bin (May 8, 2008)

I spoke to my SA today and he told me it is west coast. i will hopefully know which boat my car is on in a couple of days.


----------



## gravityboyd (Apr 21, 2008)

I ordered mine through Gebhardt, finished production yesterday and is waiting to get loaded onto the boat. Customer service at BMW told me it was headed to Cali. He said it'll spend 21 days on the water...  damn this waiting SUCKS!


----------



## col4bin (May 8, 2008)

gravityboyd said:


> I ordered mine through Gebhardt, finished production yesterday and is waiting to get loaded onto the boat. Customer service at BMW told me it was headed to Cali. He said it'll spend 21 days on the water...  damn this waiting SUCKS!


got mine from Murray. The next NYK boat bound for CA leaves bremerhaven on May 19. I think the journey is expected to be ~24 days. Give it another week or so to get to CO (prep time at the port) and then it just depends on how fast your dealer can get the car ready. If all goes well, we will both be driving our new cars around mid-June.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

col4bin said:


> I spoke to my SA today and he told me it is west coast. i will hopefully know which boat my car is on in a couple of days.


It is west coast but why ask your service advisor about this? :dunno: I would ask the salesperson these types of questions, no?


----------



## col4bin (May 8, 2008)

JSpira said:


> It is west coast but why ask your service advisor about this? :dunno: I would ask the salesperson these types of questions, no?


I did. I was using SA to refer to my sales advisor.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

col4bin said:


> I did. I was using SA to refer to my sales advisor.


SA only means Service Advisor.


----------



## evo2335 (Apr 3, 2008)

NYK is hard to track online.. i'm on the global leader vessel and i have not figured out how to track it. My sales advisor gave me the info and it is expected around June 4th but I'm having the hardest time finding it...waiting is not fun...


----------



## col4bin (May 8, 2008)

JSpira said:


> SA only means Service Advisor.


ok. sorry for the confusion.


----------

